# Stravin' to death and dyin' fat!



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been stuck for three days, as a matter of fact, I gained half a pound yesterday. :Bawling: I am eating around 1200 calories a day (1193 yesterday). What the heck is the deal?! Dh and I are getting to go on a "date" tonight for the first time in over a year and I was going to try and be really good. I was going to get a WW entree from Applebees but now I'm thinking, "Why bother?" I should just go ahead and have what I really want, it probably won't make any difference. :shrug:


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Sounds like you have hit a plateau. Whatever you do, do NOT give up now.

Are you drinking lots of water? Try and drink as close to a gallon a day as possible. Keep up the good eating habits you have developed and DON'T GIVE UP.

You WILL be rewarded. Trust me.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

what is your exercise level? sounds like you may just not be eating enough calories, if you are exercising as well. if you're not exercising, toss some walking and stretching in there, and if you are constantly hungry, i'd suggest adding a few more calories to your diet. like an apple, a banana, and 2 boiled eggs a day or something. if you eat too little, your body goes into what's known as "starvation" mode and saves everything it can by dropping your metabolism, making it harder than ever to lose any weight. if you are very overweight, that 1200 calories a day is nowhere near enough to support your body's metabolism and you'll stall out and do some real harm, if you continue it. 


also, our monthy cycles have an impact on our daily weight, as well, so don't look sooo hard at the number on the scale. add some exercise, and a few calories and see if that helps.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Up your calorie intake. Your body may think it's in a "famine state" and be hoarding fat.(That's put in laymans terms.)


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

How do you know how many calories you need?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

redbudlane said:


> How do you know how many calories you need?


If you go to fitday.com, you can enter your weight and height and it well tell you how many calories you burn just by livin'!


----------



## makeitdolou (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't give up! Maybe you are not eating enough calories and your metabolism is slowing down. You can do it!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Starvation Mode and Plateau Prevention 

This series of articles offers essential tips and information to help you succeed on your weight loss journey with Calorie-Count.com. 

Obviously, to lose weight, you want to be eating less than you burn a day, but how many calories less? 

Doctors suggest that you eat between 500 and 1,000 calories less than you burn, however experience on Calorie-Count suggests you should actually try for a deficit of 500-750 calories a day. A 1,000 calorie a day deficit can both lead you to over-excercising or simply not eating enough. Remember, this is not a race. You aren't competing against anyone but yourself. 

As you've no doubt heard, one pound of fat = 3500 calories. So, a loss of 500 calories a day is equal to one pound of fat lost a week. Slow and steady and totally maintainable. 

No doubt, though, you've seen the fallacy of the first law of weight loss. You can actually strive to eat 1,000 or 1,500 calories less than you spend, right? Then the weight will be pouring off! Actually, that's not correct, because if you eat far less than you burn, your body rebukes you and slows down your metabolism. 

It's suggested that there's a line - that if women eat less than 1200 calories a day or men eat less than 1500 calories a day, then their bodies will slow their metabolism down and they'll be unable to lose weight. This effect is often mistakenly called "Starvation Mode," as the metabolism slowdown originates from your body's impression that you are starving and it needs to do everything it can to help you to survive. Clearly, less is not always more, and much of the art of proper weight loss comes down to knowing how low you should go - and which line never to cross.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

if you're weighing every day then you will see fluctuations. even once a week you can occasionally see an up week that "shouldn't be there". that's just life. what you should be looking for is the longterm trend. maybe put your scale up and weigh only once or twice a week will help bring it all in to perspective.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Weighing yourself everyday is going to be mentally troubling if you take 1/2 pound seriously. I suggest weighing yourself every morning for a week and then averaging them together. Put it on a chart.

Weigh first thing in the AM, after relieving yourself but before drinking any water.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the advice and support. I am going to try and get a few more calories but still be eating less than I was before the diet. I had a bad day today with my diet but I really think today's eating and the slight gain was due to being a woman and having to deal with monthly issues. I'm going right back to my diet tomorrow but adding in a couple hundred more (healthy) calories. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Guinea mama (Feb 8, 2005)

Try this: High carbohydrates, zero-low protein, low good fat in the morning. Low-moderate carbohydrates, low-moderate protein, low-moderate good fat at midday. Very low carbohydrates(salad and vegetables only), high protein, moderate-high good fat in the evening. This is how your body is designed by God to eat. This is exactly the opposite of how most of us eat. You see in the morning you have not eaten for six to twelve hours and so your body needs to be fueled by carbohydrates to fuel you for the day. The reason you eat protein and not carbs at night is because God designed proteins to rebuild and repair you while you are sleeping. If you eat high carbs at night your body will just store them as fat. Also the concept of no fat is unhealthy for your body and may cause you to get fat. Good fats like almonds/almond butter, avocados, fish oil, olives, organic fats in grass fed beef and chickens, and walnuts help your body to mobilize stored fat. Additionally the body must take in fat to stay adept at absorbing and utilize it. Also if you continue to look at nutrition as "I'm on a diet" or Im off a diet- you will not learn good eating habits. And you are bound to live a life of yo-yo eating where your weight, your health, and your peace of mind go up and down forever. If you would like more tips on healthier eating PM me and I will send you more information. It must be noted that I lost 5 pounds in one week simply by following this schedule of when to eat, and by eating more unprocessed"natural" foods and less processed foods. No diets no calorie watching, just simply eating better, drinking more wate and exercising. Good luck.


----------

